# Would some bigger music libraries accept those tracks?



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 30, 2017)

If you were the composer - where would you send those tracks?
Don't wanna mess up my first submission...

I would also like to know if libraries generally also accept such existing tracks and throw them in some albums when it fits or if they usually want an entire album or new tracks. Here are a five trax. Thanks for listenting! 
*Feel free to skip through* 





​


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 1, 2017)

You can't mess up your first submission. As a matter of fact, you will not remember your first submission if you stay in this business long enough. Just start submitting!

The good thing about it is that even if you fail, you get feedback. That gives you information to use in the future. 

Please don't wait or hesitate. Don't think too hard or over analyze your music or music libraries. Believe in what you do and start submitting.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 1, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> You can't mess up your first submission. As a matter of fact, you will not remember your first submission if you stay in this business long enough. Just start submitting!
> 
> The good thing about it is that even if you fail, you get feedback. That gives you information to use in the future.
> 
> Please don't wait or hesitate. Don't think too hard or over analyze your music or music libraries. Believe in what you do and start submitting.


Well, that means I could also send tracks to a library - I get no response (no interest) and then send something again in a year, when I have improved (and they surely forgot my name), right?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 1, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Well, that means I could also send tracks to a library - I get no response (no interest) and then send something again in a year, when I have improved (and they surely forgot my name), right?



Of course!

Music libraries don't sit around remembering who sent in music. They get many submissions and either approve the music or not. 

Please, your music is ready to be sent. Don't overthink this. Start sending it to as many companies as you can. You have to gain experience from doing the work.


----------



## muk (Oct 1, 2017)

+1 to Desire Inspires' opinion. Your music is ready, now you have to present it in a professional and friendly manner to as many suitable libraries as you can find. From the vast majority you wont hear back. Contact them again in a few weeks/months. Some will answer that they listened to your music but don't currently need anything like that. Research them more to find out what they do and what they could be needing. If you have something like that later on, contact them again.
If you are doing it right and contacted enough libraries eventually some will bite. Check the terms they offer closely and thoroughly. There are libraries that offer very bad deals to composers. Avoid them, there are enough libraries offering fair deals and landing placements. So don't think you'll have to agree to anything just because you are new.
After going through this whole routine this will leave you with a library or two you can work with (If not repeat the above steps). See if you can build a nice working relationship with them and go from there. The most important part is to keep at it and not get discouraged by negative feedback or no feedback at all. That's normal and part of the business.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm not sure what you did to get in with ReallySlowMotion, but I suggest you do the same with the other libraries.
They are one of the top dogs in the trailer world, so pretty awesome that you have tracks with them.

Great tracks by the way. I would perhaps leave out the 'Modern horror theme'. I don't think it's quite the same level as the other tracks.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 1, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I'm not sure what you did to get in with ReallySlowMotion, but I suggest you do the same with the other libraries.
> They are one of the top dogs in the trailer world, so pretty awesome that you have tracks with them.
> 
> Great tracks by the way. I would perhaps leave out the 'Modern horror theme'. I don't think it's quite the same level as the other tracks.


If you don't mind elaburating - is it the drum-kit in particular? It actually bothers me a bit - it's also just from a cubase preset - I think I should rework it.
+ ReallySlowMotion... yea... this was 2 years ago. I had gotten a professional sequencer only a few months before that and was super awkward and unprofessional - so I better don't repeat it like this. 
I also did it with a cheap midi-keyboard on a 700 dollar laptop - while traveling!
But hey... if I can do it under those circumstances...


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 1, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> If you don't mind elaburating - is it the drum-kit in particular? It actually bothers me a bit - it's also just from a cubase preset - I think I should rework it.
> + ReallySlowMotion... yea... this was 2 years ago. I had gotten a professional sequencer only a few months before that and was super awkward and unprofessional - so I better don't repeat it like this.
> I also did it with a cheap midi-keyboard on a laptop - while traveling.
> But hey... if I can do it under those circumstances...


The sounds are quite generic, making it sound cheap. Especially in the beginning of the track. 
I wouldn't call it a Horror track either. There's nothing scary about it really.

The other tracks are on a completely different level to my ears.


----------

